
Ask HN: Scraping Reddit in python - xcoding
How do yo scrape reddit?
======
fhoffa
Why do you want to scrape reddit?

If you want comments and posts, they are already shared.

For example, in BigQuery:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/bigquery/comments/3cej2b/17_billion...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bigquery/comments/3cej2b/17_billion_reddit_comments_loaded_on_bigquery/)

------
habitual_coder
read the api documentation for reddit, follow the rules, use python+praw to
make requests. Writing a script with BeautifulSoup or similar seems like a
headache.

------
savethefuture
You write a scrapper, you could use python. Beautiful Soup might be useful.

